# Visual merchandising



## chella (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi all,
I'm Chella from India,I wanted to pursue studies in visual merchandising and i dont find a University degree rather it is available in TAFE.let me know the recognition of TAFE education.I would like to know about the real time job prospectus after studying Diploma of visual merchandising in a TAFE in victoria and whether a TAFE qualification is recognized since many don't have knowledge in this area I couldn't seek for help,pls advise.


----------

